# Ex Sailor with suspected COPD/Lung issues



## gryphonv (30 Dec 2019)

Just looking for some advice/thoughts. I'm a non smoker and havent been a smoker for my whole military career.

During my time in the Navy I developed a nagging cough that I couldnt shake. Similar to shack hack that I had while in Basic. I also developed sleep apnea over this time.

I seen my doc many times reguarding it, and was told it was just from a cold and I was re-irritating my lungs, so they were never really completely healing. Sounded bogus to me but I accepted the diagnosis. 

Fast forward a few years post release and the lung issues seem to have gotten worse, i dont really cough up stuff much anymore but my breathing has becomed more laboured, and as some of my family around me mention I wheeze and breath heavy a lot. My current family doctor thinks I may have COPD and has sent off a referral to a lung specialist. 

Is it possible this would be a supported condition with VAC? I'm unsure if my medical records will show much to support it, besides random medical visits for 'cold' symptoms. 

Has anyone here had success applying with such a condition? 

I see some articles talking about the mold on ships, and this is where I suspect this may have developed. I know I have cleaned mold many times during my time in.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CanScotPatricia (12 Jul 2020)

Did you get your cough or sleep apnea on a CF98? Is it documented anywhere? My nephew just got out of the Navy, and my only advice to him when he enrolled was to get every real injury or illness on paper, not in an MIR commando fashion mind you. I was 3PPCLI in the 80s, MIR visits were for sucking chest wounds and missing limbs only. I’m glad that whole mentality is gone (so I’m told).


----------

